# ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu



## critaida

Please...Help me...What 's the meaning of this phrase???
Ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu
something like "the meaning of..."????


----------



## almostfreebird

critaida said:


> Please...Help me...What 's the meaning of this phrase???
> Ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu
> something like "the meaning of..."????



That means：
<Ryugaku means to study abroad.>

I just wonder where you found the sentence?


----------



## critaida

In my "itaria de manabu nihongo"...
So...for everything I can say "XXX to iu no ha XXX to iu imi desu" Is it correct or is enough "XXX to iu imi desu" ???


----------



## almostfreebird

critaida said:


> In my "itaria de manabu nihongo"...
> So...for everything I can say "XXX to iu no ha XXX to iu imi desu" Is it correct or is enough "XXX to iu imi desu" ???



Yeah you can say that for everything both way like:

¿qué significa hippopotamus?="hippopotamus" to iu no ha nan to iu imi desuka?

significa hipopótamo=Kaba to iu imi desu.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

critaida said:


> Please...Help me...What 's the meaning of this phrase???
> Ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu
> something like "the meaning of..."????


]

*ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu* 

The Japanese setence is correct but we would say "*ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku e itte benkyoo suru to iu imi desu* 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## critaida

I read the sentence in my university grammar...


----------



## almostfreebird

critaida said:


> I read the sentence in my university grammar...



Well I usually would say ryu:gaku to iu no *wa* gaikoku *de* benkyo:  suru to iu imi desu.

So no problem either way.



Just a sidenote:
In that sentence *は* is pronounced like *wa(**わ)*.


----------



## critaida

thank you very much


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

almostfreebird said:


> Well I usually would say ryu:gaku to iu no *wa* gaikoku *de* benkyo: suru to iu imi desu.
> 
> So no problem either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a sidenote:
> In that sentence *は* is pronounced like *wa(**わ)*.


 
私は　３年間　アメリカに留学(ryuugaku) しました。

I went to America and studied there three years

私は　３年間　アメリカへ留学しました。

I went to America to study there.

”に”　and "へ”　indicate the direction of moving fromone place to another.

私は　３年間　アメリカで留学しました。I studied in America three years.
The Japanese sentence sounds a little bit strange to me.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## almostfreebird

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 私は　３年間　アメリカに留学(ryuugaku) しました。
> 
> I went to America and studied there three years
> 
> 私は　３年間　アメリカへ留学しました。
> 
> I went to America to study there.
> 
> ”に”　and "へ”　indicate the direction of moving fromone place to another.
> 
> 私は　３年間　アメリカで留学しました。I studied in America three years.
> The Japanese sentence sounds a little bit strange to me.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



<<私は　３年間　アメリカで*留学*しました。I studied in America three years.
The Japanese sentence sounds a little bit strange to me.>>

Yes, that sounds totally strange. That should be "私は　３年間　アメリカで*勉強*しました".


For reference:

留学（りゅうがく、るがく）とは、*自国以外の国に**在留して**学術・技芸を学ぶことをいう*。広義には自国以外の国に限らない場合もある。歴史的に、費用の負担に着目して、官費留学と私費留学を区別することがある。留学している人を留学生（りゅうがくせい、るがくしょう）という。quoted from http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%95%99%E5%AD%A6


Studying abroad is the act of a student pursuing educational opportunities in a foreign country. Typically classes taken while studying abroad award credits transferable to higher education institutions in the home country. However, students may pursue these opportunities at any age and may not require college credit. Students studying abroad may live in a dormitory or apartment with other students or with a "host family", a group of people who live in that country and agree to provide student lodging. (quoted from   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Study_abroad


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

almostfreebird said:


> <<私は　３年間　アメリカで*留学*しました。I studied in America three years.
> The Japanese sentence sounds a little bit strange to me.>>
> 
> Yes, that sounds totally strange. That should be "私は　３年間　アメリカで*勉強*しました".
> 
> 
> For reference:
> 
> 留学（りゅうがく、るがく）とは、自国以外の国に在留して学術・技芸を学ぶことをいう。広義には自国以外の国に限らない場合もある。歴史的に、費用の負担に着目して、官費留学と私費留学を区別することがある。留学している人を留学生（りゅうがくせい、るがくしょう）という。quoted from http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/留学
> 
> 
> Studying abroad is the act of a student pursuing educational opportunities in a foreign country. Typically classes taken while studying abroad award credits transferable to higher education institutions in the home country. However, students may pursue these opportunities at any age and may not require college credit. Students studying abroad may live in a dormitory or apartment with other students or with a "host family", a group of people who live in that country and agree to provide student lodging. (quoted from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Study_abroad


 
In ancient times, some people went to Edo, Kyoto and Osaka to study
there. But, in the current Japanese, "Ryuugaku " means "to go 
went abroad to sudy there, (to a foreign country) and study there". 
The word "Rugakushoo " is not used now. It was used during the Nara Period when the official delegations, mostly of students, were sent to China of Sui or Tang dynasty. Please do not confused with the ancient words.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## almostfreebird

Hiro Sasaki said:


> In ancient times, some people went to Edo, Kyoto and Osaka to study
> there. But, in the current Japanese, "Ryuugaku " means "to go
> went abroad to sudy there, (to a foreign country) and study there".
> The word "Rugakushoo " is not used now. It was used during the Nara Period when the official delegations, mostly of students, were sent to China of Sui or Tang dynasty. Please do not confused with the ancient words.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



No, I'm not confused at all. I just didn't want Critaida to be confused.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

almostfreebird said:


> No, I'm not confused at all. I just didn't want Critaida to be confused.


 
That source of information is confusing to foreign students of 
Japanese. The good source of information must be cited.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## almostfreebird

Hiro Sasaki said:


> That source of information is confusing to foreign students of
> Japanese. The good source of information must be cited.
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki




The reason I said I didn't want Critaida to be confused is because of your statement#5:

<<ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu
* The Japanese setence is correct but we would say "ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku e itte** benkyoo suru to iu imi desu*>> 

I thought it to be a little strange and confusing so I stated my opinion in #7:
<<*Well I usually would say ryu:gaku to iu no wa gaikoku de benkyo: suru to iu imi desu.   So no problem either way.*>>

And my comment#10 is for you, not for Critaida.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

almostfreebird said:


> The reason I said I didn't want Critaida to be confused is because of your statement#5:
> 
> <<ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku de benkyoo suru to iu imi desu
> *The Japanese setence is correct but we would say "ryuugaku to iu no ha gaikoku e itte** benkyoo suru to iu imi desu*>>
> 
> I thought it to be a little strange and confusing so I stated my opinion in #7:
> <<*Well I usually would say ryu:gaku to iu no wa gaikoku de benkyo: suru to iu imi desu. So no problem either way.*>>
> 
> And my comment#10 is for you, not for Critaida.


 

 "ryuugaqku" means "to go to a foreign country and study there ", and "to study in a foreign country"  must be expressed as"gaikoku de benkyoo suru, "as you have already admitted  I don't need any information about the Japanese words.   Foreign students need clrear explanations, and 
therefore, some information in Japanese for Japanese people must be
accompanied by some clear explanations for foreign students of 
Japanese language, especially in the case that
the archaiic words used more than 1000 years are written.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Hiro Sasaki said:


> "ryuugaqku" means "to go to a foreign country and study there", and "to study in a foreign country" must be expressed as "gaikoku de benkyoo suru,"


What is a serious differece between "to go to a foreign country and study there" and "to study in a foreign country" if neither "Sorubonnu-ni ryuugaku-suru" nor "gaikoku-de benkyoo-suru" applies to a Frenchman studying in _La Sorbonne_? 

I admit "gaikoku-de benkyoo-suru" may be a sloppy definition of _ryuugaku_ but many people seem to be satisfied by it as evidenced in my example above.

A few more words about _ryuugaku_. Undoubtedly it means going abroad and studying there when used by itself but it has engendered several compounds that do not necessarily involve a trip to a foreign country. For example, 野球留学 (yakyuu-ryuugaku; literary baseball "ryuugaku") can mean a student (especially in high school) moving far away from his hometown for the sake of studying in a school with a strong baseball team. 

Edit: A Hiroshima high school student may be studying in Sendai in hope that his team has a good chance of making it to the Koshien.

This does not prevent one from using 野球留学 for going abroad in order to further one's baseball career, though.

More recently, commercial enterprises started talking about 駅前留学 and other very-short-distanced _ryuugaku_. We shall see if these usages take on.


----------



## Aoyama

> A few more words about _ryuugaku_. Undoubtedly it means going abroad and studying there when used by itself but it has engendered several compounds that do not necessarily involve a trip to a foreign country.





> More recently, commercial enterprises started talking about 駅前留学 and other very-short-distanced _ryuugaku_.


All this is very true.
One must also wonder where does 留学 come from. Most probably from Chinese, where the word has kept its original meaning, not the case (as often) in Japanese.
駅前留学 is a good example of this "deviation" from the original meaning, with an intended zest of humor.
留学生 will still mean "oversea student" or "foreign student"  (someone coming _from abroad _in order to study).


----------

